

Fatal Accidents as a Global Health Crisis - dean
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/02/17/upshot/fatal-accidents-as-a-global-health-crisis.html

======
mikerichards
So yeah, if you get in an accident you're dead or you're injured and that
obviously affects your health, but something just feels wrong about these
"phenomena x" is a Global Health Crisis headlines. I don't like these Obesity
is a Global Health Crisis/Epidemic statements either.

